
Bloomberg:  Crypto exchange Bitfinex, tether said to get subpoenaed by CFTC - nopriorarrests
https://mobile.twitter.com/JoeSaluzzi/status/958397728324759552
======
pitaj
If Tether crashes, it could pull down Bitcoin's price significantly. With the
current availability of different altcoins, it could crash the whole market.

This is why we need more pairings between BitcoinCash, Ethereum, etc.
Otherwise the price of BTC has too much power.

An interesting report on Tether:
[http://www.tetherreport.com/](http://www.tetherreport.com/)

And the HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16226521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16226521)

------
ordinaryradical
More context on the shadiness—notice this was called out in October of last
year but we are wayyy beyond rational markets for these tokens:

[https://medium.com/@bitfinexed/bitfinex-never-repaid-
their-t...](https://medium.com/@bitfinexed/bitfinex-never-repaid-their-tokens-
bitfinex-started-a-ponzi-scheme-86a9291add29)

------
justboxing
Here's the actual bloomberg story that the tweet is referring to:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-30/crypto-
ex...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-30/crypto-exchange-
bitfinex-tether-said-to-get-subpoenaed-by-cftc)

